# Weather



## Philt (Jun 21, 2016)

Forfeited a block today sine it's pouring out. Do you work in adverse weather?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Haven't had to yet in sunny Phoenix 

I had one block that was during a "slight chance of rain", got rained on a little in the last half hour of the block, not too bad.

If it was pouring rain, I don't think I would bother keeping the block to earn the low $.

g


----------

